# What do you think of my DIY sump? (my first one I've built)



## seedubs1 (May 10, 2011)

Here's what I constructed last week. 50 gal converted to a sump for my 100 gal.

Had a local glass shop cut all baffles out of 1/4 inch glass 1/16 inch short of the interior width, and that gap made the glass slip in and silicone in perfectly.

All of the pvc supports for treys and material was the most time consuming part of this build. Took a TON of time to make that part, and I had to build it in the tank because it takes up all the interior width and couldnt slip it past the rim. But I think it'll be worth it.

First chamber on the right is inlet and will hold a filter sock and other mech material.
Second chamber in the middle is 13 gallons worth of bio. have to make a drip tray to sit ontop of the pvc supports.
Third chamber on the left will house the pump.


----------



## seedubs1 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks good, but I can't figure out how the water will drip over the bio. I like the overall concept.


----------



## seedubs1 (May 10, 2011)

The first baffle on the right is up off of the floor of the sump, and the second baffle is all the way on the floor. so the water flows down the first chamber through mech filtration, under the first baffle, up between the two baffles, and then over the drip tray so the water is evenly dispersed over the wet/dry Bio media.

Seems odd with the water flowing up.....but it has to because it has nowhere else to go.


----------



## seedubs1 (May 10, 2011)

Ok.....Update on my filter media:

I got a 200 micron filter sock, and 3 sheets of blue mech filter media for the mech side.

For the bio side, I was unable to find pot scrubbers anywhere. So I went to hobby lobby, and picked up 20 yards of "100% nylon netting" for super cheap (cheaper than scrubbies if you can believe that). This is the same stuff the pot scrubbers are made out of. Just not in pot scrubber form (should actually make it easier to pack in my sump).

Only thing is.....The nylon netting is super bright red. Anyone know if this will leach anything harmful into my water??? From my limited experience with media, it seems like the dye is inside the nylon, so it will not leach anything into the water. Anyone have any experience???

Thanks, I surely appreaciate the help.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

You will be surprised how much those 200 micron socks filter, prolly won't need the blue mech filtration. I have 200, 100, and 50 micron socks and depending on how often I want to clean them determines which ones I use. There is a difference in water clarity but not as much as one would think. In an overstocked tank with daily feedings the 200 gets me midweek before it starts to overflow.

Consider the 7" socks over the 4" diameter if you have not purchased them yet.


----------



## seedubs1 (May 10, 2011)

yeah, I figured the 200 micron would clog pretty fast. I don't mind a midweek cleaning, though. Makes me check the water level in the pump portion of my sump. Really wanted to get 100 mic. socks though, but the LFS only carried 200 microns. Will have to try those next time.

Anyways, that's why the blue mech is in there. The sock is in a position so if it overflows, the blue mech makes up for it, and it's no harm done at all with no crud getting to the bio chamber.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

seedubs1 said:


> yeah, I figured the 200 micron would clog pretty fast. I don't mind a midweek cleaning, though.


The 50 gets me 2 days :lol:

I would try these guys for your next purchase they offers a good variety of sizes and styles:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#liquid-filters/=cbyj5x

Go to page 380. Not sure if posting the link is allowed if it gets removed PM me and I can send it along to you. :thumb:


----------



## seedubs1 (May 10, 2011)

Oh man, I feel stupid.

I was thinking about microns the wrong way around. Of course a 50 is going to clog faster than a 200. Really can't believe I was messing that up.

And thanks for the link.

Anyone have any comments about the use of the nylon netting use for bio?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

the nylon netting should work very well, provided the layers stay separate from each other. So, I guess it would depend on how you configure it. The actual surface area on scrubbies is greater than bio balls.


----------



## seedubs1 (May 10, 2011)

I'm thinking about:

tieing the nylon netting sheet into knots so it'd be like a bunch of balls
rolling it up like a rug and tieing it so it stays like a cylinder
making scrunched up balls and tieing it kind of like loufas or scrubbies
cutting flat sheets of it that are the same size as the chamber and stacking sheets to fill
folding it up and stuffing it all in the chamber

What does everyone think would be best?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Any of those ideas will probably work, and you can probably determine the best way as you do it. You want the mesh to be placed so it will allow water flow around all sides.


----------



## Randy_G (Nov 3, 2003)

Your sump looks very good. Well done !! :thumb:


----------

